# Zwei TB-Platten mit raw-Dateisystem



## thekiller (9. Februar 2010)

*Drei TB-Platten mit raw-Dateisystem*

Hallo,

ich habe LEIDER das Problem, dass 2 TB-Platten von mir rumspinnen und ich langsam keinen Rat mehr weiß.
Also es sind 2 identische Samsung Platten, jeweils 1TB groß.
Die Platten werden im Windows Explorer nicht mehr angezeigt und in der Datenträgerverwaltung nur mit 31MB Kapazität.
Everest sagt, die Platten sind da und zeigt auch die richtige Maximalkapazität an.
TestDisk hat keinen Erfolg gebracht, ebensowenig GetDataBack. Formatieren kann ich die Platten auch nicht(zumindest nicht über Windows).
Irgendwie muss man die Partitionen doch wiederherstellen können. Ich hab da schließlich noch Daten drauf -.-
PLS help!

LG Manuel

EDIT.: Jetzt hab ich das Problem auch noch mit meiner 3. TB Platte. Alle 3 sind identisch und weisen nun ein und dasselbe Problem auf. Bei der 3. trat das Problem auf nachdem ich die Platte einmal abgezogen habe. Ob mein SATA-Controller nen Ding weg hat und nich mehr richtig mit Platten klarkommt die so eine hohe Kapazität haben?
Kotzt mich langsam echt an. Komm an keine der Daten wieder ran -.-
Wenn ich wenigstens die Partitionen mit voller Kapazität formatieren könnte, könnte ich ja selber versuchen die Daten wiederherzustellen, aber ich bekomm immer nur maximal 31MB


----------



## fluessig (10. Februar 2010)

Dass 2 Platten gleichzeitig einen defekt haben halte ich für äusserst unwahrscheinlich. Wie waren die Platten angeschlossen? 
Hast du sie Intern verbaut ohne Kühlung direkt aufeinander?
Wenn du Hitze ausschließen kannst, dann würde ich sie mal an einem anderen S-ATA Port anschließen, vorausgesetzt, die Platten sind nicht in einem Raidverbund kannst du auch ein externes Gehäuse in Erwägung ziehen, welches per USB angschlossen wird, um den S-ATA Controller als Fehlerquelle auszuschließen.

P.S.: Tolles System. Wenn du aber den Multiplikator von 9 auf 8 runtersetzt kannst du den FSB auf 400 stellen und hast 3,2 GHz - klappt zumindest mit meinem MSI Board


----------



## akrite (10. Februar 2010)

raw ist kein Dateisystem, nur der Hinweis, dass dort kein Dateisystem lesbar ist. Versuch mal die Partitionen zu löschen und neu zu erstellen. Das könnte schon reichen, ansonsten bleibt nur noch formatieren. Falls Die Daten nicht nach dem Partitionieren(FAT erstellen) wieder da sind und Du sie wirklich brauchst, mußt Du schnell noch einen Lottoschein ausfüllen, denn wenn Profis Deine Daten in einem Reinraum retten, wirds teuer, je nach Volumen der geretteten Daten.


----------



## thekiller (13. Februar 2010)

@fluessig:
Also Überhitzung kann ich auf jedenfall ausschließen, defekte Platten auch, da ja beide exakt dieselben Symtome aufweisen. Die Platten sind direkt übereinander und luftgekühlt.
Anderen SATA-Port habe ich probiert, bringt leider nix.

Danke! Habe den FSB auf 333MHz also fahre mit knapp 3GHz, reicht auch^^

@akrite:
Formatieren und Partition löschen bringt leider nichts. Ich bekomme immer nur maximal 31MB pro Platte


----------



## thekiller (13. Februar 2010)

Ich hab die Lösung gefunden. Wer dasselbe Problem hat wird sich sicher über diesen Link freuen^^
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...em-bei-1-tb-hdds-und-gigabyte-mainboards.html

Und um das Ganze dann noch etwas zu vervollständigen, kann man noch mit "TestDisk" versuchen seine Partitionstabelle wiederherzustellen. Mit etwas Glück ist die Platte mit den Daten dann wiederhergestellt.

TestDisk gibts hier: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk


----------

